# Sequoia National Park & Kings Canyon National Park



## Rozene (Apr 3, 2016)

When I was growing up, my dad took me camping all the time in Sequoia & Kings Canyon National Parks in California. The beautiful redwood pine trees are the largest in the world. It is the most beautiful place I have ever seen in my life. I love camping. As an adult, I also enjoyed camping with my daughter in Bear Brook in New Hampshire. Has anyone been to Sequoia or Kings Canyon National Parks?


----------



## Manatee (Apr 3, 2016)

We camped there a couple of times when we lived in AZ.  It is a very beautiful place.


----------



## Rozene (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you, Manatee for your post. It really is a beautiful place. My dad used to fish in the King's River there. He would catch rainbow trout and my sister's and I would have to clean them! :sour: But I would do it all again if my dad was still here. My best childhood memories are camping there!
Have a nice day.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 4, 2016)

We went to a family camp there for a week back in 1990. Beautiful place. Always wanted to go back but the grandkids started coming and we just never got around to it. Oddly enough though,oldest grandson ended up living right outside of there last year for about a year.


----------



## Lon (Apr 4, 2016)

I live within a stone's throw from both, as well as Yosemite.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 4, 2016)

I went there a few times when I was a kid, once with my grandparents and twice with my parents. I took my wife there years later (late 70s) and was happy to see it hadn't changed much. But when I went last time, in 2005, it had changed a lot. Not the forest of course, but the buildings were bigger and some of the best hiking trails were closed, and there were little signs posted all over hell - Don't go here and there, Don't touch it, Don't climb it, Keep moving. I get it, they probably had a generation of ingrates going there for a time (maybe the 80s layful but it was sad to see.

But, the forest itself is nothing but awesome.


----------



## Rozene (Apr 4, 2016)

It is so nice to see everyone who has been there and appreciate it as much as I do. I've been across the U.S. and have finally retired way up in the Rocky Mountains of Colorado. Being just a little over 9,000 feet on 2 acres in the forest is absolute Heaven! I appreciate all nature, but for me, there is nothing like the mountains and pine trees! God's greatest creations!


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 4, 2016)

This is where you'll find me.....


----------



## Manatee (Apr 5, 2016)

One time at Kings Canyon we camped next to a couple with a popup trailer.  We were sitting relaxing, when we noticed them climbing over the door to get in and out of the trailer.  It seems that they had left the keys at home.  I got a couple of things from my tool box and went over and picked the lock for them.  They were grateful and thought I was some kind of a wizard.


----------



## Rozene (Apr 6, 2016)

I like your post, Manatee. One time when we were camping there, my mom forgot a box of Ginger Snap cookies on the picnic table, and there was a noise outside our tent, and a bear had come through our camp, got the box of cookies, and actually sat on his butt and leaned against a tree and ate the entire thing. It was so comical.


----------



## Rozene (Apr 6, 2016)

Beautiful picture, Wrigley's!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 17, 2016)

Lon said:


> I live within a stone's throw from both, as well as Yosemite.



Lon,    Could you tell me about it all?    Best places to stay, see, etc.    We're thinking on a road trip through these parks, perhaps early October.   Coming from WA, headed to either Scottsdale or who knows where.   Will be driving.


----------



## jujube (Apr 17, 2016)

We spent the summer of 2014 hitting the national parks of California, along with the missions and as much else as we could do.  Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous...


----------

